# اماكن بيع خامات تصنيع الصابون السائل فى جنوب الصعيد



## ابو معوض الحجازى (11 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى معرفة اماكن بيع خامات تصنيع الصابون السائل فى جنوب الصعيد ( محافظة قنا - الاقصر)
*[FONT=&quot]السلفونيك - ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صودا كاوية "السائلة" - تراى ايثانول أمين - تكسابون - كمبرلان - ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]التايلوز - [/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]البولى اكريماليد [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]- الخل الطبيعى 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]اللون - العطر - المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"
[/FONT]*
انا من محافظة قنا وابحث من فترة عن مشروع خاص واتمنى ان يكرمنى الله عز وجل فى هذا الامر، بفضله تعالى ثم بارشاداتكم وانا من فترة ابحث فى امر تصنيعالصابون السائل ولاحظت وجود العديد من طرق التصنيع وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتجربتها حت اصل الى الطريقة التى اقوم بتصنيع كميات كبيرة منها المهم اولا الجودة العالية فنحن لا يوجد لدينا الا البريل والفيري وامكانية التسويق رائعة والمهم عند الناس جودة المنتج اولا.
تحياتى لكم جميعاً.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 أبريل 2014)

تحية الى اهل الجنوب وخصوصا قنا واسوان وعلشان الناس اللى عادلين الميزان فى البلد دى ممكن نوصل الخامات لغاية عندهم على راسنا


----------



## mido_lordship (27 أبريل 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> تحية الى اهل الجنوب وخصوصا قنا واسوان وعلشان الناس اللى عادلين الميزان فى البلد دى ممكن نوصل الخامات لغاية عندهم على راسنا



ده تحيز ولا ايه يا استاذنا واشمعنا قنا واسوان مفيش تحية للناس اللي فوق حبتين ...........
ع العموم يابخت اللي هاتوصله الخامات لحد عنده ده يعني دلفري لحاجة اكسرا طبعا ربنا يباركله


----------

